# Using a Cream Separator.... (Cold vs Warm)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Me and a friend just put our funds together, and got ourselves a cream separator. It should be here in a week or two...
I have a question though...
I noticed that milk that has been cooled seems thicker than when it's fresh.
I wanted to know if anyone has ever tried separating fresh milk, and cooled (refridgerated) milk, and if there is a difference in the amount of cream you get from each, as well as the time it takes to separate it...

Thanks guys!

(I attached a photo of the one we bought)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I believe the milk has to be warm, as per the instructions I have read.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

the instructions in my cream separator manual say put the milk through warm 100* or so but they do say you can cool it and then warm it back up


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic. Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Let me know how it goes. How much did you pay? Cream separator is on my list.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

I have that separator only electric. I have warmed the milk back up but really preferred to milk, strain, separate and then cool. Works well for me. 

I did try cold milk and did not work at all. I took a chance sometimes I have to learn by trial and error:-D


----------

